

Group of Colorado Indians have genetic Jewish roots - wslh
http://jerusalemworldnews.com/2012/05/30/some-colorado-indians-have-genetic-jewish-roots/

======
junto
The Madoc legend suggests that the Welsh were also there from 1170:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Madoc>

Probably just a myth, but Queen Elizabeth I was happy to use the legend to
bolster British land claims in the New World versus the Spanish.

------
factorialboy
Does this mean they crossed the atlantic first?

Sometimes I wonder if the official Columbus crossed it first story is valid.
#NotAConspiracyTheorist

~~~
mhd
Huh? Part of one tribe of Mexian Indians has a common Jewish ancestor. Which
indicated that once, quite a while ago, someone of Ashkenazi origin had sex
over there. Nothing more. And considering the expulsion edict after the
Spanish reunification (1492, a bit before Columbus first journey), there was a
lot of traveling going on, too.

This isn't exactly groundbreaking research. Doesn't indicate a new "Elijah the
Viking", doesn't justify any golden tablets.

~~~
dalke
I'm a bit shaky about my history, but I thought that conversos (Jews who
converted to Christianity rather than be expelled) were prohibited from going
to the New World. Their grandchildren were allowed, but always viewed with
suspicion.

According to [http://www.mexconnect.com/articles/677-jews-in-mexico-a-
stru...](http://www.mexconnect.com/articles/677-jews-in-mexico-a-struggle-for-
survival-part-1), "The inquisition had not yet come to Nueva Espagna and the
new arrivals soon married into prominent Mexican families, became priests and
bishops and enjoyed a 40 year period during which time, many began to practice
Judaism openly. ... By 1571 the Inquisition had arrived in the New World and
again both practicing Jews and Conversos were under religious threat."

So it looks like conversos were able to migrate (at least early on), some,
once the pressure of the Inquisition was removed, returned to their original
faith, but a few decades later all that was banned.

In any case, and to emphasize mho's comment, this only indicates that "someone
of Ashkenazi origin had sex over there." That person could easily have been a
practicing Catholic, and not a Jew.

